# Yellowing WHITE RHINO leaves in VEG



## md.apothecary (Nov 25, 2007)

I want to say these are approximately 3 weeks into veg.

They're under flouro tubes at the moment. They are given nutrients once every few days or so and regular waterings in between...

any ideas? It's starting to go to all 4 plants!


----------



## Ekoostik_Hookah (Nov 25, 2007)

Needs Nitrogen, or its Bad Nute burn. soo lay off the nutes


----------



## md.apothecary (Nov 25, 2007)

haha but in order to give nitrogen, don't you have to nute?


----------



## Ekoostik_Hookah (Nov 25, 2007)

u can pee in water,
 But yes. thanks for pointing that out MD 

 but i was suggesting that it was nute burn, and that it didnt need nitrogen.


----------



## md.apothecary (Nov 25, 2007)

TOO much nitrogen/nutes right?

I will flush with pH'd water tomorrow then.


----------



## Wise Man (Nov 25, 2007)

Its not nute burn,its lack of nitrogen.Give them all a dose of nitrogen,and dont flush.Tehy'll green up soon enough.


----------



## jash (Nov 25, 2007)

its lack of N caused from small pots: you already gave them some nutes and  they still out of N-imho they dont need any more nutes but just biger pots-at three weeks they have already consumed all N and they need to be transplanted in bigger pots asap.


----------



## tom-tom (Nov 25, 2007)

i bet its got to do with what u are watering with,what is the ph ,and u arent givin them clorine are u i just no when my ph was to hi thats pretty much what happend to mine them yellow leaves on mine never came back in a day our so ull prolly be cutting them leaves off if u look at my grow my bottom leaves did the eame exact thing is what i did is i transplanted them into fox farm soil ocean mix and got me a ph test kit and tested my watter my ph was over a 9.0 but my soil was not the wright kind of soil nither so if u can use some foxfarm soil and check ur ph and if ur already doin all that i have no idea ,,hope all works out for u tho ,,good luck


----------



## DLtoker (Nov 25, 2007)

Like Wise Man said... Hit 'em with some "make it green" nitrogen.


----------



## md.apothecary (Nov 25, 2007)

damn, i just put them into these pots last week. I will upgrade pots then again and try and find some good soil.

The water pH is at 7, and it sits out over a period of 24-48hrs before i check it again and use it. I do adjust pH to around 6.5 or so. 

Where is this "make-it-green" available??


----------



## DLtoker (Nov 25, 2007)

LOL...  Sorry pal.  I should have been more clear.  Nitrogen is the main nutrient used to keep the plant GREEN.  So, make it green with some N of any kind.


----------



## jash (Nov 25, 2007)

when experienced the same transplant worked very good for me-but better you may try follow Dltoker's advise and try some N first-how big are trhis pots?


----------



## md.apothecary (Nov 25, 2007)

oh it was those "finger" quotation marks.... i didn't notice you doing the finger quotes instead of real quotation marks... my mistake! haha


----------



## md.apothecary (Nov 25, 2007)

jash said:
			
		

> when experienced the same transplant worked very good for me-but better you may try follow Dltoker's advise and try some N first-how big are trhis pots?



they're about a 4" pot but they're about 6" tall and tapered. I will get them out of these pots into something a little bigger. I don't want to go TOO big, because I don't have the room for that. 

i want to put one into a hydro system anyway, so three of them will be going into larger pots and organic potting soil from lowes.

http://www.miraclegro-organics.com/pottingmix.htm

Has anyone used this before?? Is this a good nitrogen supplement?
http://www.miraclegro-organics.com/bloodmeal.htm


----------



## jash (Nov 25, 2007)

pots are small:hapened to me at same age with same pots-never again after started using 1gal pots for veg. good luck with them man.


----------



## md.apothecary (Nov 25, 2007)

yeah now that i think about it, these are about the size of a 16oz cup!  I musta been whacked when I did the transplant. haha i figured from a 2" pot to these would have been substantial, but maybe they did overgrow the pots already. they have quite a bit of growth since that time,


----------



## Wise Man (Nov 25, 2007)

Just use,or buy a nutrient that has a high N value.


----------



## md.apothecary (Nov 29, 2007)

I have transplanted the plants, they were rootbound in the 16oz pots above. I put them into 8" pots now. The max I can fit in the area. However, I haven't seen much change or growth from them yet. How long will this take to recover? They've been transplanted for a few days now.

I changed over to MG organic soil also. It's all I can find where I live and I can't afford to pay $50 on shipping alone for fox farm products. 

I do have some fish emulsion which is very high nitrogen content... should I give them a blast of that?


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (Nov 29, 2007)

ya, they'd love a week solution of that... but... I'm wondering if maybe the problem is you are giving them too much water..?


----------



## md.apothecary (Nov 29, 2007)

i've only misted them since they were transplanted.


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (Nov 30, 2007)

well... the fish fert would be well recieved... just remember... the girls don't need much water till later on in flowering. just give it a bit of time to adjust again.


----------



## md.apothecary (Nov 30, 2007)

yeah i just mist them a tad now when the surface is dried out. The temps are at around 78 degrees or so with no fans, the cooler temps might have kept the moisture in more, so maybe it was over watering to begin with now that i think about it.


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Nov 30, 2007)

I have some white rhino going now and they are doing the same thing. It's def nitrogen...these ladies just LOVE the stuff.


----------



## Tom 'Green' Thumb (Nov 30, 2007)

The plants will benefit from the larger pots, but that is not your problem.  The soil you are using is not the greatest.  I used MG soil before and had the exact thing happen.  After a while the soils PH will start to correct itself with the addition of nitrogen, but until then you are going to have yellow plants.  Give your plants half the dose of nutes it reads on the label every watering.  Also, make sure your nutrients have micro-nutrients included.  These are VERY important.  If not a little CalMag might help.

If I were you I would try and get some promix.  If you can't get any, make some soiless mix yourself.  Get some perlite, vermiculite, dolomite lime and peatmoss.  About 1 quater perlite, a half quarter vermiculite, the rest peatmoss.  Don't forget to add three table spoons of dolomite lime (powderized) per gallon of mix.  This might be possible for you to do if you can find the ingrediants.  Usually any gardening store will have all you need.  But the easiest is to just buy some promix.

Hope this helps and good luck!

TGT


----------



## md.apothecary (Nov 30, 2007)

it's mg organic... i've used it before, but as mentioned, they were just put into these pots less than a week now. I will give em a dose of fish emulsion. and hope that helps... it's like 12 on the nitrogen level.

I will do a minor dosage today/tonight and give it a go.

White Rhinos are prone to nutrient defs. I am told, along with the White Widows. However, I am hoping to fix this SOON!


----------

